# NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) - ABC



## Kunlun

*April 23, 2005 - 3:00PM (EST)*

*Philadelphia 76ers** @ Detroit Pistons*
















*@ The Palace of Auburn Hills, Auburn Hill, Michigan*

*Your Philadelphia 76ers...*
*Starting Lineup:*

 Iverson #3 - Iguodala #9 - Dalembert #1 - Webber #4 - Korver #26
*Bench Squad*
      
Jackson - McKie - Salmons - Rogers - Green - Ollie - Davis
*Coach O'Brien*




























*The Detroit Pistons...*
*Starting Lineup:*

Billups #1 - Hamilton #32 – B. Wallace #3 – R. Wallace #36 - Prince #22
*Bench Squad*
      
McDyess - Ham - Hunter - Campbell - Milicic - Dupree - Arroyo
*Coach Brown*


















*Playoff Series:* Tied 0-0

*Regular Season Series:* Detroit won 3-1.​


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ABC*

I won't be able to see this one on Saturday. Since I'll be in NYC, I won't even be able to get the Sixers radio cast of the game.  Guess I'll have to follow it on my phone.


----------



## SixersFan

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ABC*

Time to go to war. GO SIXERS!


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) -*

This game is at 3:00 AM in the morning for me so there's no way they are putting on TV here. I might be able to catch it on GameCenter or something if I can stay awake long enough.


----------



## DetBNyce

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ABC*

Detroit Pistons Board Game 1 Thread 

Feel free to come over and post whenever you'd like. We welcome you guys' opinions just like we know ours is welcome over here. Good luck in the series and may the best team win. :cheers:


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ABC*

I think the Sixers are going to come out strong and get a large lead early on. But, the Pistons will be chipping away throughout the game and it will turn out to be close in the final minutes. Similar to the Game 1 against the Lakers a few years ago, I think we're going to surprise them and take the first game on their floor.


----------



## Twix

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 1:00 PM (EST) - ABC*

Nice game thread, Kunlun! 

I'm going to be pulling for the Sixers! GO 6ers!!!


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

*Don't forget to bet on the Sixers through the vBookie! Just click here to make your bet.​*


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

First game of the 2005 NBA Playoffs is about to begin!


----------



## Petey

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Tip off, Webber gets the ball. Korver pushed off on Webber. 6ers turn over the ball.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Dalembert blocks Ben Wallace's layup, AI drives hits.

AI deflects it.

Iggy finishes.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

sixers got the early 4-0 lead

6-0 after the dunk on the break by sammy.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Iguodala with the nice lay-in, the more we can get in transition the better off we are. Right now is the feel out portion f the series.

Iguodala is on Hamilton.


----------



## Petey

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

AI to Dalembert behind the back, Dalembert w/ the flush.

Hamilton puts the Pistons on the board.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

AI to Webber, it's good.

Dalembert w/ the board.

-Petey


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official (2) Detroit Pistons VS (7) Philadelphia 76ers Playoffs Thread*

This is nice that Philly is playing so good. I don't like the Pistons, so hopefully the Sixers can keep this up throughout the series.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Nice baseline jumper by C-Webb, Iverson's penetration is opening everything up for the rest of the team. They just have to be efficient with their offense.

Webber with nice defense on Wallace, the real advantage there for Sheed is on the perimeter.


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official (2) Detroit Pistons VS (7) Philadelphia 76ers Playoffs Thread*

That behind the back pass from Iverson to Webber for the dunk a few moments ago was sweet.


----------



## Petey

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Billups drives, AI picked up the foul. Billups to the line.

Hits the first.

8-3, 6ers!

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

foul on AI. Billups hits both from the line

8-4 Sixers


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Iverson with the foul on Chauncey Billups.

Billups hits the first, and the second. 8-4 Sixers.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Damnit! ESPN's website hasn't started the game yet.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

number 2 on iverson after the charge. Not good for the sixers


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official (2) Detroit Pistons VS (7) Philadelphia 76ers Playoffs Thread*

Iverson gets his 2nd foul of the game with 9 minutes left in the 1st. Not good at all for the 76ers.


----------



## Petey

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Hits the 2nd. AI called for an offensive foul running over Hamilton on a pass by Korver...

9 to play in the 1st, AI w/ 2.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*



Kunlun said:


> Damnit! ESPN's website hasn't started the game yet.


 try sportsline.com....they're better then espn's online coverage


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Okay, I guess I'll do color.

Iverson with another foul, O'Brien is going to keep him on the floor, I highly doubt Iverson will pick up a third until later in this game. The thing to watch out now is Billups taking Iverson into the post, which he just did there.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Good to have a nice start, but Iverson is in foul trouble already.


----------



## Petey

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Billups hits, AI has to lay off with his 2 fouls.

Korver converts, what a quick shot...

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

iverson hits, sixers up 12-6


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

All five of the Sixers' starters have scored already. Great sharing the ball!


----------



## Petey

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Dalembert forces Prince to change his shot, Ben Wallace does the same... Prince converts on the break.

-Petey


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Korver was in the protected area, and we lucked up because they didn't call the blocking foul, when Prince finished that layup.


----------



## Petey

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Webber to Iggy, Iggy is fouled.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

iggy fouled, hits one of two from the line

Sixers up 13-8


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

I'm telling you guys, Webber is the X-Factor in this series. His passing in the half court will help us. And just there he helped defend Hamilton when Iggy got caught up on the screen.


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

76ers up 13-8 with 6:53 left in the 1st.


----------



## Petey

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

AI goes hard, he draws the foul on Billups, AI to the line.

-Petey


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Even though all I see is a bunch of text, I'm loving this! The Sixers are coming out with lots of energy and are playing great basketball!


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Official (2) Detroit Pistons VS (7) Philadelphia 76ers Playoffs Thread*

Hopefully Iverson won't pick up that third foul anytime soon. We've been shooting pretty good so far, and our defense has been solid. Iverson at the line for two, foul on Billups.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Nice job getting to the line there for Iverson, he definitely got away with a move the league said they wouldn't call anymore.


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Iverson gets fouled by Billups.
He goes to the line and hits both.
15-8 Sixers.


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Dalembert with his second block of the ball game.
Iverson loses control of the ball on the other end of the floor.
Detroit ball.


----------



## Petey

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Dalembert with his 2nd block, AI then dribbles it off his foot. If Dalembert can stay out of foul trouble, the Pistons have to worry about going to the rim.

-Petey


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Sam with two blocks already! We're kicking ***!


----------



## digital jello

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

So far so good...

:greatjob:


----------



## Max Payne

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

**** You Detroit ! **** All Of You ! I Spit On Your Title And So Do My Sixers !


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*



Kunlun said:


> Even though all I see is a bunch of text, I'm loving this! The Sixers are coming out with lots of energy and are playing great basketball!


Yep, it's a great way to start off the series.
It'll be interesting to see how the Sixers play with the lead the rest of the way.


----------



## #15DENVER#6NUGGETS#23

oh man its the first quarter....and your up by 6?just wait detroit will win


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

I'm going to try and stay up for this game as long as I can. I'm dead tired, but watching the Sixers beating the Pistons is keeping me awake. I'm going to turn on some pump up music...


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

That was Philly's 4th turnover already though.
The Pistons have only turned the ball over once so far.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Don't hesistate to post people, no need for this thread to look like the ESPN game tracker.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Yeah, the turnovers are worrying, as a team the Sixers are midpack in terms of turning the rock over. Hopefully they calm down as the game goes on.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Prince posting up korver...sheed misses a three.

Dalembert with 5 rebounds and 2 blocks so far... crazy.

Jump ball with Sammy and big ben


----------



## Petey

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Wow, Wallace blocks Dalembert, JUMP BALL!

Amazing, Wallace wins the tip.

Dalembert now goal tends. Ball hit the board.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Dalembert gets yet another block, but gets called for the goaltend this time around.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

pistons win the tip, sammy called fot the goaltend.

15-10


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

That ball wasn't above the rim when it hit the backboard! What the hell?


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Sam's got to watch out for his goaltending.


----------



## BG7

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Webber nails a second shot, 17-10 lead.


----------



## Petey

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

WOW, AI came ready to play, even with 2 fouls agressive, poked the ball away from Billups.

6ers then convert on the other end.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Webber hits. That's his second field goal of the game.
17-10 Sixers.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Nice steal by Iverson.

Webber is playing out there people, he's a playoff performer.


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Iverson with a nice lay in.
19-10 Sixers.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Iverson takes it all the way.

Sixers up 19-10. Pistons aren't looking very good at the start, and thats putting it nicely.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

We're really ****ing up their offense, creating lots of turnovers. The Sixers at their best.


----------



## BG7

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Rasheed Wallace already whining to the referees, only 8 minutes in the game. He usually doesn't start until the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Petey

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*



PhillyPhanatic said:


> That ball wasn't above the rim when it hit the backboard! What the hell?


New rule from this season I think. Seen it called verus the Nets a few times this year.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Iverson with another steal, Iggy with the flush.
22-10 Sixers.


----------



## BG7

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Iverson steals it, nearly knocks it out of bounds, and saves it to Iguodala for the monster dunk. 

Crowds quiet.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Nice steal, save and assist by Iverson. And Iggy with a fabolous dunk as usual.


----------



## Petey

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

OMG, AI w/ another steal... running out of bounds, throws it back in and Iggy gets the save for a JAM!

What a play.

-Petey


----------



## digital jello

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Ai To Iggy!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Iggy hits one from the line.

Iverson with another steal, saves it to iggy who is running the court for the wide open dunk

Sixers up 22-10


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

another block by sammy!

Webber fouled downlow, second foul on sheed.


----------



## digital jello

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

These guys look great today!


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Dalembert with his third block of the game, this time on Prince.
Webber gets fouled on the other end of the floor.
He'll go to the line for two.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

whoops, that wasn't on sheed, it was on big ben, its his first.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Everybody is just awesome! A true *TEAM* effort by the Sixers so far.


----------



## BG7

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

The defense has been great so far for the 76ers.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Samuel DalemBLOCK! Another swat.

O'Brien really has the Sixers playing at a high level right now, now the question is if they can keep this up throughout four quarters.


----------



## Petey

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

WOW, 6ers looks really ready to play tonight. AI w/ 3 steals, Dalebert with just his 3rd block, pushing hard.

What a great first quarter to start the playoffs.

Webber to the line.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

The Sixers are outrebounding the Pistons 12 to 3 so far in this game.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*



digital jello said:


> These guys look great today!


 They do....they are playing very solid D and they are getting out and running. They gotta keep it up


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

The Pistons are 4/15 from the field so far, the Sixers are 9/14.


----------



## Charlie Brown

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

The 6ers are putting in work. :clap:


----------



## The Future7

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Dalembert Has been playing great defense. Im loving how well the Sixers are playing.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*



Turkish Delight said:


> The Sixers are outrebounding the Pistons 12 to 3 so far in this game.


 dalembert is outrebounding the pistons


----------



## futuristxen

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Sixers putting the fear of God into the pistons right now.
I've had a feeling about this sixers team the way they closed out the season, they could do some damage. Their starting five is insanely balanced.

And Iggy and Sam are insane defenders.
Iggy is a better defender than Prince. There I said it.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

If I was the Pistons, I'd try going to Rasheed Wallace more often in the post, all season the Sixers have struggled with people who are athletic and have length. Sheed's not the type of player who would take over a game that way though. He's taken a couple shots, both from beyond the arc and they both missed. He can kill us from beyond, but the more he floats away, I think the better off the Sixers are.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

the pistons look like they werent ready to play...or atleast weren't expecting the sixers to come out playing like this.


----------



## SixersFan

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

holy crap this is awesome


----------



## The Future7

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

I hope Iggy begins to get more comfortable as the game goes by.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Webber is finally having a good game, I've been saying if he plays his game instead of forcing things, we are a real good team.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Webber hits 2 from the line, up 24-10 with 2 1/2 left in the first

Iggy gets another fast break dunk! up 26-10


----------



## BG7

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Hamilton falls down.

26-10 Sixers!!!!!


----------



## Petey

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Webber hits both, 6ers on a 9-0 run.

Another Piston turnover, Iggy with a Jam.

6ers up 26-10.

-Petey


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Rip tripped when trying to run away from Iguodala, and Iggy does what he does best, finish.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

About the time Pistons score I'd say. I was wondering what they were doing.


----------



## Petey

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Prince hits.

Webber in the post now... fakes Sheed, with a jump hook.

Good!

28-12, 6ers!

-Petey


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

WEEEEEBER!!! He came to play today! Finally, after all this time we're seeing the Webber we traded for.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

sheed hits the first from the line...and the second

Sixers up 28-14


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

It's cool Chris, just keep taking it down low. Don't let that ugly ******* Ben Wallace bother you.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Oh my, it might just be me but it looks like that ball was in the cylinder on that Wallace dunk.


----------



## Petey

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Sheed coverts both. AI shoots, misses, Webber with the board, blocks by Wallace. Wallace with a put back on the other end.

AI drives, and it doesn't go down.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Big Ben with the putback dunk.

28-16.

AI drives and misses...

Billups misses, Sammy with this 8th rebound.

End of the first


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

28-16 for the Sixers at the end of the 1st.
Pistons have been playing a little better near the end of the quarter though.


----------



## BG7

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Sixers up by 12 after one.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

End of the first quarter.

Iverson, Webber and Iguodala with 8 points each and Dalembert with 3 blocks and 6 rebounds already!


----------



## BG7

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

That one putback should have been offensive interference on Wallace.


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Dalembert is having a great game so far.
He has 2 points, 8 rebounds and 3 blocks already.


----------



## The Future7

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

How dare Billups try to make Iverson fall


----------



## croco

Heck of a game by the Sixers so far :eek8:


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

The Sixers are shooting 61% so far in this ball game.
Iggy, AI and Webber all have 8 points so far.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*



Turkish Delight said:


> 28-16 for the Sixers at the end of the 1st.
> Pistons have been playing a little better near the end of the quarter though.


 Yeah, they started to come on a little at the end. Its like they woke up and finally realized there was a game going on.


----------



## The Future7

I Hope the Sixers can keep up their defense. Pistons tried to make a run at the end of the quarter. I hope it doesnt carry into the 2nd.


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

I put 15000 uCash points on this game, so hopefully the Sixers can keep it up.


----------



## Kunlun

Prince starts the second with a basket.

We're turning the ball over too much!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Prince hits to start the second

Turnover AI, iggy tries to save, but it goes to Prince who gets tripped up. Calling it a clear path foul.

Prince can't hit the FT, pistons ball


----------



## Coatesvillain

Big Jack is on the floor for Dalembert.

They called a clear path violation there, so after Prince missed that the Pistons get the ball back.


----------



## Petey

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

McKie and Jackson are in.

Clear path foul?

Yup, Prince misses. Pistons have the ball back.

-Petey

*Register here... for your absolutely free BBB.net account to join in and to talk about your beloved Sixers with other diehard fans!!!*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Iverson with another steal and he gets fouled. 

6 steals so far for the sixers


----------



## Coatesvillain

My bad, he's in for Webber.. Sammy actually played a quarter straight, and is still on the floor. I likey I likey.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Another turnover for the pistons.

Dalembert called for the loose ball foul, his first.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Anyone who said the Pistons' hardcore defense would stop Iverson have been completely wrong so far.


----------



## Coatesvillain

The Pistons are cutting into the lead, Sixers need to go back to converting baskets. And just like that Iverson finds Dalembert who lays the ball in.

McDyess = instant offense?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Sammy hits one, sixers up 32-20.

McDyess hits another jumper, his second in a row. Sixers up 10.


----------



## Petey

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

The 6ers are playing lock down "D" on every possession. AMAZING play.

AI is also on Fire, 4-5 from the field, picking up assists left and right, setting up players. 

What a great first game to start the playoffs.

McDyess really asserting himself out there too.

-Petey

*Register here... for your absolutely free BBB.net account to join in and to talk about your beloved Sixers with other diehard fans!!!*


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Stop that peice of ****, Antonio! He needs to get his *** injured again!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Sammy with his 9th rebound. And then dunks it on the other end!

6 points, 9 rebounds, 3 blocks.

What a game for sammy.


----------



## BG7

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Iverson to Dalembert for the oop.


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Iverson with a beautiful alley oop pass to Dalembert who dunks it. 
That was a nice play.
34-22 Sixers.


----------



## Petey

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

As I posted that, AI to Dalembert. 34-22, 6ers.

-Petey

*Register here... for your absolutely free BBB.net account to join in and to talk about your beloved Sixers with other diehard fans!!!*


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Dalembert has nine rebounds at the beginning of the 2nd quarter.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Iverson looks like he's hurt...but its nothing that is gonna stop him from playing.


----------



## croco

What is a "Clear Path Foul" ?


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

I've never heard of the Sixers' defense being so tough the whole season. Have we finally gotten it all together?


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*



croco said:


> What is a "Clear Path Foul" ?


When the player has a clear path to the basket and is chased down and fouled before he reaches the basket.


----------



## Max Payne

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Iverson's the MVP of the league...it'll be a travesty if they give it to that big fat bucket of lard.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

*Re: Official (2) Detroit Pistons VS (7) Philadelphia 76ers Playoffs Thread*

That was a crazy alley oop pass from Iverson then the finish by dalembert


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

*Gasp* Ben Wallace made a free throw! He made another one! What the hell happened to him?!


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

I wish this guy at the bottom of the screen would go away.


----------



## Petey

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*



croco said:


> What is a "Clear Path Foul" ?


When there is no defensive player in front of you, so it would had been a fast break basket.

It's there to stop cheap fouls from finishing a fast break.

-Petey


----------



## Kunlun

****, the Pistons are catching up. Good time out.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Thank you for that Michael Phelps interview, it made my day *that* much better.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Hey guys, checking in ... here to support an I-95 neighbor.

Beat the Pistons! :clap:


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Arroyo has energized the Pistons and we're now up by only six.


----------



## croco

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*



Kunlun said:


> When the player has a clear path to the basket and is chased down and fouled before he reaches the basket.


Thx


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*



PhillyPhanatic said:


> Thank you for that Michael Phelps interview, it made my day *that* much better.


 :laugh:


----------



## SixersFan

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Looks like the Pistons relearned how to play, and Philly has forgotten how to shoot.

go sixers, cmon


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Hey guests!

*Register here... for your absolutely free BBB.net account to join in and to talk about your beloved Sixers with other diehard fans!!!*


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

McDyess is kicking our ***.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

CWebb can't still nail down an open jumper! :curse:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

its only a 4 point game...

webber misses, rebound big ben....who gets fouled at the other end under the basket


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Ben gets fouled down low.
He'll go to the line for two.
Sixers up 34-30.


----------



## Petey

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

MyDyess is 4-4, in 4 minutes. Now the 6ers shots are not falling.

Jackson now fouls Wallace, Wallace to the line.

34-30, 6ers.

-Petey

*Register here... for your absolutely free BBB.net account to join in and to talk about your beloved Sixers with other diehard fans!!!*


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Iverson gets fouled with two seconds left on the shot clock.
He'll go to the line for two.


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Gotta love how AI gets to the basket.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

sloppy play, iverson "fouled" (I don't really know how its a foul if AI runs into the guy...but I'm not gonna question it )

Hits the first, and the second.

Sixers up 36-31


----------



## Petey

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

WOW, AI with the loose ball, drives and gets fouled. AI to the line. Foul on McDyess.

-Petey

*Register here... for your absolutely free BBB.net account to join in and to talk about your beloved Sixers with other diehard fans!!!*


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Wow great job by Iverson on selling the fact he was shooting.

Sixers have to calm down, they have been playing out of control so far in this quarter.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

I got this game on radio live feed. It's a minute behind though.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

secound foul on iggy...sixers in the penalty


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

McDyess finally misses a shot, but Iggy is called for the loose ball foul.
Rasheed will go to the free throw line for two.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Red and black, looking sharp they say.

Somebody needs to stop this McDyess guy.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*



Kunlun said:


> I got this game on radio live feed. It's a minute behind though.


 better then nothing I guess....just don't try and follow online and listen to it, cause it'll drive you nuts (I found out the hard way the other day)


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

We just got killed on the boards on the defensive end. Got to work harder getting them.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Get A Rebound! Please!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

sheed hits, sixers only up 2, with 5:15 left in the half.


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Rasheeds gets the easy two to go, right under the rim.
Sixers up only up two now.


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

This is getting out of control, we're not hitting anything. And it doesnt look like the Pistons wanna miss.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

prince hits a three...pistons up 1


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Prince hits the three, Pistons are now up by 1.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Prince with the corner three, something big has to happen here for the Sixers to recapture momentum.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

God damnit! Why the hell can't we rebound?! Now we lost the lead...


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Webber with a nice drive, gets the lay in to go.
Sixers back up by 1.


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Loose ball foul on Dalembert, he now has three.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Prince with a three .... Pistons on lead.

Sixers is not playiong team basketball right now. 

Lead back to Sixers.

Dalembert's third foul.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

foul on sammy, his third


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Dalembert commits his third foul of the game, he's going to take a seat.


----------



## Petey

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Not good, 6ers over the limit, Dalembert w/ his 3rd foul. Pistons to the line off of a foul as they pulled in the offensive board.

-Petey

*Register here... for your absolutely free BBB.net account to join in and to talk about your beloved Sixers with other diehard fans!!!*


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

The Sixers were dominating on the glass early on, but the Pistons have been getting all the rebounds lately.
The Sixers are being outrebounded 20 to 16 now.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Oh no they didn't.. if anything, that foul should've been on Korver. Now they accomplished getting Dalembert in foul trouble.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Chris Webber is going in the post now. 

Why aren't we rebounding at all?! When we do try to rebound we get fouls called on us.


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

AI gets to the line, foul on Hunter.


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Iverson drives and draws the foul.
He'll go to the line for two.
Both teams are tied at 38.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

4:07 to go

AI nails both FT

40-38 Sixers


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Iverson hits them both.
Philly back on top, 40-38.


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Offensive foul called on Rasheed.
Sixers ball.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Sheed with an offensive foul


----------



## futuristxen

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Wow. Webber is actually playing....well.


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Anyone wanna do a vB chat for the Sixers games throughout the playoffs?


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

CWebb getting comfortable, as O'Brien calling more plays for him.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Korver is looking pretty pathetic out there, he can't get his shot off against Chauncey Billups? What is going on? If he's playing like this is he worth the MLE?


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Webber shoots on Ben Wallace.

Timeout Detroit. 

42-38 Sixers!


----------



## SixersFan

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

This is the type of game that Webber can give us just about every night. Still want Kenny Thomas?

haha


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

The keyword is CAN, he hasn't proved he can do it every night.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

One thing I can't stand about the Pistons, they cry after every single call. The entire team.

Korver finally with a defensive play, slaps the ball from Prince, unfortunately the ball goes out of bounds, the Pistons convert.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: Official (2) Detroit Pistons VS (7) Philadelphia 76ers Playoffs Thread*

Guys post the game updates in the game thread.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Korver couldn't box out Jack Ramsay right about now.


----------



## HKF

*Re: Official (2) Detroit Pistons VS (7) Philadelphia 76ers Playoffs Thread*

Is Korver going to attempt to rebound? This guy is weak.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Pistons have really long arms, especially Prince. No wonder they are good rebounders.

Offensive foul on Hunter


----------



## HKF

*Re: Official (2) Detroit Pistons VS (7) Philadelphia 76ers Playoffs Thread*

Korver will you please box out. M'fer.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

****, we're getting KILLED on the boards without Dalembert!

Another illegal move by the Pistons. These guys are dirty.

We need to get back into our game. They have really tightened up.


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

All of these foul calls on us are getting on my nerves, we get calls on us like everytime we try to rebounds.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

McKie's back in.

Looks like Salmon isn't in the playoff rotation.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

I can't see any practical reason why Ben Wallace has sweat bands on his biceps.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: Official (2) Detroit Pistons VS (7) Philadelphia 76ers Playoffs Thread*

HKF, post in the game thread please.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Antonio McDyess is the new microwave out there.

Marc Jackson is fouled by Chauncey Billups.

43-42 Pistons.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Antonio hits, pistons up 43-42 with 1:32 to go.


----------



## digital jello

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

McDyess killin'.
Prince killin'.

Can I get a defensive board?

Can I get a KK trey?

Jeez.


----------



## Petey

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*



faNETicS said:


> Pistons have really long arms, especially Prince. No wonder they are good rebounders.
> 
> Offensive foul on Hunter


Yeah, Prince and Iggy are both first rate defenders.

-Petey


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Pistons have 13 bench points to the Sixers 0.


----------



## digital jello

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

UGH!


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

The Sixers are getting killed on the offensive boards 7-2. This is a shame.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

McDyess again, and now Rip Hamilton nails the three.. and we're losing by six, 48-42 Pistons.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

McDyess is ridiculous.

Hamilton hits a three.

Pistons up 48-42


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

We're losing it... Man, this is such ****. We're rushing shots and we not making stops and rebounding.


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

We're starting to play like the majority of people thought we would.


----------



## HKF

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Korver is a wimp, damnit. Get in the weightroom son. What are you doing?


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Nice pass from C-Webb to Jackson, Jackson's fouled and is going to the line.

Iverson finally sits, with 38.1 left in the half.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

I'm not surprised ... that turnovers kills the Sixers big time, especially on big games.

I think O'Brien is responsible in controlling the tempo of each play.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Good thing Marc Jackson can shoot his free throws. Our first bench points are on the board. 

Willie Green is in!


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Willie Green, and Salmons are getting scrap minutes at the end of the half, and Salmons just gave up an open three point attempt by Prince.

A lot of pounding the ball, good job of getting to the line by Green.


----------



## HKF

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Nice job by Willie Green. Thank goodness the playoffs are here, I dont get this excited for regular season games.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

48-46 Pistons at the half.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Pistons up 2 at half


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

One thing's for sure after this first half.. I'm really, really happy the Sixers are in the playoffs. Win or lose, I really missed this excitement last season.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Willie Green really is like a mini Iverson. He seems to be able to score at will. 

We need to start the second half like we started the game. We are letting them control the tempo.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

To start the next half, I really want to see less Korver, more Salmons. Korver (I don't have the stats), but it looks like he played for the majority of the first half.

The one down point of Iverson, even this season, is when things start snowballing for the team Iverson goes out with the "Me Vs World" mentality that many love about him. It's not often that the out of control play reels your team back in, I'd like to see him be more calculated and be able to methodically rip teams apart.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Iverson is having turnover problems again. I think we should play Willie a little more in the third quarter and have Iverson fresh for the fourth quarter.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

*Hey Guests!

Register here... for your absolutely free BBB.net account to join in and to talk about your beloved Sixers with other diehard fans!!!*


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Second half is getting ready to tip off. So once Jim Gray is done running his mouth, this will be started.


----------



## Guest

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*



PhillyPhanatic said:


> *Hey Guests!
> 
> Register here... for your absolutely free BBB.net account to join in and to talk about your beloved Sixers with other diehard fans!!!*


 :angel:


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Second half begins.

Last 24 minutes of Game 1. We need to come out with the same intensity we came out with early in the game.

*Go SIXERS!!*


----------



## Petey

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

AI with a huge 3, their first of the game as a team.

-Petey


----------



## HKF

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Big shot by AI to open the half. Rasheed answers. 53-49 Pistons.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Rasheed Wallace gets a tip-in off a rebound. 50-46 Pistons. 

Iverson nails a three, and Wallace answers with a three of his own. 53-49 Pistons.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

****! Now Rasheed is going off on us!


----------



## HKF

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Rasheed is a baby. Good grief.


----------



## Petey

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Sheed is now on fire, 7 points in last 2 minutes.

-Petey

*Register here... for your absolutely free BBB.net account to join in and to talk about your beloved Sixers with other diehard fans!!!*


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Sometimes, like I always say, Dalembert thinks he can do things he can't.

Goaltend on Dalembert, score it for Rasheed. Now we're down 8.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Rasheed Wallace is a menace. Even though he is one of the biggest underachievers, he is also the best roleplayer in the league, and extremely underrated.


----------



## Petey

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Why do you double/triple team Ben Wallace in the post?

-Petey


----------



## HKF

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Take Korver out of the game. He's useless. :whatever:


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Wow, that was fast. Right before our eyes, we're in a 10 point hole.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

That was a pitiful pass by Korver.


----------



## HKF

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

What good is being a shooter, if you can't get open to shoot?


----------



## MVPlaya

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Why are you guys updatin? Kunlun and other outta the country, you don't get this game?

Yeah, that was an EASY ally oop and korver threw it like a baseball.


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Pistons now up by 10, with 9 minutes left in the third.
Dalembert had a monstrous 1st quarter, but he's cooled off dramatically since that time.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*










Hopefully we'll get out from behind it before the end of this quarter.


----------



## Petey

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

AI has 20 now, another big 3.

Sheed hits again... :/

-Petey

*Register here... for your absolutely free BBB.net account to join in and to talk about your beloved Sixers with other diehard fans!!!*


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Here's the Rasheed Wallace I was worried about before the game.

Webber with a three of his own.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

The last two plays by CWebb and AI, reminds me of CWebb and Bibby moves.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*



MVPlaya said:


> Why are you guys updatin? Kunlun and other outta the country, you don't get this game?


I was listening to the game on radio and watching on GameCenter. But, I just lost my radio streamline and I just watch the GameCenter now.


----------



## HKF

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Finally a little flurry. Nice job. Korver actually boxed out. A miracle.


----------



## Petey

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*



MVPlaya said:


> Why are you guys updatin? Kunlun and other outta the country, you don't get this game?
> 
> Yeah, that was an EASY ally oop and korver threw it like a baseball.


There are tons of people on BBB.net from outside of the country that don't get the game or are at work...

-Petey


----------



## Sir Patchwork

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

MY GOD! Amazing block by Prince, jesus.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Webber with five straight points, right before AI gets the benefit of the doubt on the goal tending.


----------



## HKF

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Korver is worth the MLE?


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

The Pistons have 11 offensive rebounds compared to our 3. What the hell are we doing down there?!


----------



## Petey

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

AGAIN! Dalembert with another goal tend...

-Petey


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Webber is on, when you hit shots like that.. that's crazy.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*



HKF said:


> Korver is worth the MLE?


I really, really hope he doesn't pull a 'Van Horn' in the playoffs for us.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Where is the foul on Ben Wallace? He blocked Iguodala's body not the ball!

Korver gets the charge, which was pretty much a makeup call.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Did anyone else just see that beautiful move to the basket by Iggy? Too bad he got blocked by Ben


----------



## HKF

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

The Pistons are whiners. Good grief. How can you do this much whining?


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Stop crying Pistons, sheesh.

And we definitely need to do a better job on the offensive boards. Iguodala gets the open three, and a close up look.. rim just isn't kind for him today.


----------



## HKF

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

I'll say it again, Korver is useless. He's basically making it 4 on 5 out there on both ends of the court.


----------



## MVPlaya

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Damn!!! We need a faster big man. Mark Jackson just doesn't cut our needs. 

Come on SIXERS, take this time out and come out strong!!!


----------



## Sir Patchwork

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

When Korver's shot isn't falling, he shouldn't be on the court. Period.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

The Pistons are taking this game over and there seems to be no way we can stop them. Are our guys just not playing with the same energy as before or are the Pistons just that damn good? We can can't seem to get a rebound for ****.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*



Sir Patchwork said:


> When Korver's shot isn't falling, he shouldn't be on the court. Period.


Amen!


----------



## Petey

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*



Kunlun said:


> The Pistons are taking this game over and there seems to be no way we can stop them. Are our guys just not playing with the same energy as before or are the Pistons just that damn good? We can can't seem to get a rebound for ****.


They are a good team.

-Petey


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Rodney Rogers is on the floor, and Tayshaun Prince instantly attacks him, I really don't like this matchup. Really I don't like Rogers against anyone in the league.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

*Hey Guests!

Register here... for your absolutely free BBB.net account to join in and to talk about your beloved Sixers with other diehard fans!!!*


----------



## HKF

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Letting Rasheed go off. C'mon Marc Jackson, c'mon.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Sheed is abusing Dalembert, which isn't a shock since Daly isn't a good defender in space.

Jackson is swatted, because he takes the ball up so.. so.. soft. He's like a Puffalump out there.

Nice rebound, and put back by Dalembert.


----------



## HKF

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Nice job flopping Rip. Cost your team 3 points. Idiot.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

That three was huge. Now if the Sixers can cut it to five points by the end of the quarter, we'll be in great shape.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Marc Jackson really needs to learn to rebound, Sammy is rebounding well right now


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Antonio "Easy Bake Offense" McDyess is back on the floor for Sheed. And Korver is in for Iguodala.

Darvin Ham is in for Billups.


----------



## HKF

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Rogers has an open 3 and pump fakes? What the frick?


----------



## MVPlaya

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Come on, we need to explode in this 4th qtr!!!


----------



## Petey

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

OMG, why would you ever pass to Rodgers for the last shot?

Pistons up 10 at the end of the 3rd.

-Petey


----------



## Sir Patchwork

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Sixers just can't stop the Pistons from scoring, which will make a comeback extremely difficult, especially when the Pistons are one of the best defensive teams. You have to be able to make stops if you expect to beat a great defensive team. 

Either way, it looks like the Pistons are returning to championship form, their offense looks really good.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Dalembert has a double double with 10 points and 15 rebounds.

Iverson is close with 25 points and 8 assists.

Chris Webber is scoring efficiently, but he's having a sexy rebounding day with a whopping 2 rebounds!


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Fourth quarter comeback? Iverson's number is being called.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

The problem with the Sixers trying to come back now, is they need to force turnovers, and the way the Pistons are playing they aren't going to turn it over enough to free the team.

Now with the fourth starting, Iverson, Webber, Iguodala, and Dalembert came to play.. who else is going to make the bus?


----------



## HKF

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

AI is stepping up big.


----------



## Petey

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

YES!!!

AI for 3, bringing the 6ers w/in of 7!

-Petey


----------



## HKF

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Korver is an embarrassment. He should have stayed in the lockerroom with this horrible performance.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Iverson with another huge three. 80-73 Pistons.

The last thing we can afford, is to send the Pistons to the line.. well maybe we can if Rip is going to miss.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Rodney Rogers and Korver on the court together? That's a green light, all day..

And Marc Jackson?


----------



## HKF

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Marc Jackson... :whatever:


----------



## MVPlaya

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Mark Jackson SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Max Payne

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

I hate Rodney Rogers...he should be lynched. O'Brien should be slaughtered and hung from Thomas Penn's statue.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Can we get some players on the floor with Iverson? Please, I'm begging you.

Also Marc Jackson takes the ball up softer in the post, than anyone you'll see in these playoffs.

Webber and Iguodala are back in for Jackson and Korver.


----------



## Max Payne

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Why Is Rogers Still In There ????????


----------



## HKF

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

O'Brien is an idiot. Rogers and Jackson in the game at the same time? My goodness. Can McKie and Willie Green do no better? C'mon.


----------



## MVPlaya

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Marc Jackson = Worst player to get solid minutes in the league.

My Grandma >>>> Marc Jackson.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Ah damn, Iggy should've been looking for that pass.

It's hard to win with Marc Jackson in the playoffs, he can't rebound, he can't finish, all he has is his jumpshot. I can't believe some people were saying he was as good as Webber on us. Jackson is trash. As of right now all he's providing is an eyesore.


----------



## Rayza

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Man ..why has Green and Salmon played one minute each ?!!?!? :curse: 

All i can say is blardy O'Brien

Jackson and Korver are having horrid games


----------



## Max Payne

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

We're going to get swept. I feel so bad for AI....if he had blown up with O'Brien, I would have no problem with it....I mean Iggy's inexperienced and Korver at least is working real hard. Dalembert's been great and had O'Brien even played Dalemtbert properly all over the season, we wouldn't even have to play the Pistons now.


----------



## HKF

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Correction PP (I just said pee pee ), he's helping the Pistons build the lead with his awful offense and defense.


----------



## Rayza

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*



PhillyPhanatic said:


> Ah damn, Iggy should've been looking for that pass.
> 
> It's hard to win with Marc Jackson in the playoffs, he can't rebound, he can't finish, all he has is his jumpshot. I can't believe some people were saying he was as good as Webber on us. Jackson is trash. As of right now all he's providing is an eyesore.



Ok whoever said his as good as webber should be shoot ! This man is horrible. He playes like a SG ! 

Come on Jackson, bang ur body inside !

I think game one is all but over.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

O'Brien is showing that he doesn't know how to steal minutes in the game, you don't put the team's three worse defenders on the court at the same time.. especially not in the playoffs.

Travel by McDyess, nice defense there by Sammy holding his ground.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

And the OBIE defense strikes back, Wallace has time to measure that three and hit it.

Webber is playing all out, what we need is to get another scorer on the floor.. let's try Willie Green.


----------



## HKF

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Game over. Dagger. Its basically 3 players (Iggy, AI and Webber) vs. the Pistons.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

*Hey Guests!

Register here... for your absolutely free BBB.net account to join in and to talk about your beloved Sixers with other diehard fans!!!*


----------



## Rayza

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Positive note:

C Webb and Dalembert

Rasheed killed us today


----------



## HKF

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

This will more than likely be Rasheed's best game of the playoffs.


----------



## Petey

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

So now the PFs are going to trade 3s? The 6ers need some stops.

-Petey


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

I honestly believe, Larry Brown coaches the Pistons to cry about every foul call. He has to, it gets tired. At least once man up, and admit you fouled the guy.

Ah.. Marc Jackson, if the Pistons win this series, Jackson's the MVP. No doubt about it.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Rasheed Wallace is the man. Is it me or does Webber lean forward quite a bit on three pointers?


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Ben with 7 blocks? 
Unbelievable.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Can we get Willie Green on the floor? McKie's an upgrade over Rogers and Korver tonight, but McKie won't shoot the ball. Let's get Green who'll at least be aggressive out there.


----------



## ChiBron

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*



PhillyPhanatic said:


> I honestly believe, Larry Brown coaches the Pistons to cry about every foul call. He has to, it gets tired. At least once man up, and admit you fouled the guy.


Its in their blood. Every player on that team cries to the refs after EVERY call. Pistons would be a little more likeable if they weren't such babies when it comes to officiating.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Somehow Iggy bricked both FTs. He made up with that steal, smart move by pulling it ou.. bad shot by Webber.


----------



## Rayza

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

I dont know .. iam actually quit optimistic about game 2.

I think iggy and korver was just a bit nervous today.

And if blardy O'Brien try out Green and Salmons, we might actually have a shot.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

And that's my biggest pet peeve about Iverson, having no idea where he is on the court and jumping trying to make a pass.

Hold on.. McDyess.. how is McDyess that explosive?


----------



## Rayza

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Come on O'Brien, its rubbish time, Get GREEN OUT THERE


----------



## HKF

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Now Lindsey Hunter is crying. Ugh.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Now is the time to start thinking about building momentum for Game #2.


----------



## Rayza

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

I would LOVE to have McDyess on this team


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

This game is proof of why I didn't get my expectations really high on this series. The Pistons are a really good team, one of the best in the league, Sixers are a team that went on a run late in the season but still have a ways to go to become as good as the Pistons.

There are some adjustments that need to be made, but I really wonder if any changes will be made at all going into game two.


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

The Pistons are outrebounding Philly 45 to 32.


----------



## Max Payne

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

I've given up all hope. I'm sorry, but that's it.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Willie Green and Josh Davis are about to go in.


----------



## Rayza

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Yeap, that was my expectations as well. 4-1 Pistons.

But the most annoying thing about it is O'Brien wont make any adjustment, I dont know what the hell it is. But he just hates Willie Green and John Salmons. He wants players who can score, not defend.

That is why as long as O'Brien is coaching 76ers, we will not win a championship unless he adjust his coaching style.


----------



## HKF

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

I guess, I'll go to ESPN now, this bad boy is over.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*



PhillyPhanatic said:


> ... There are some adjustments that need to be made, but I really wonder if any changes will be made at all going into game two.


I was dancing all over the place the first half --- DAMN. 

Changes won't make much difference if McKie can't bring something off the bench and KORVER and JACKSON can't hit. BUT, this is Game One --- the Sixers can make this interesting if those things happen.


----------



## The Future7

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Man Philly started out the game so good.

Anyway I got to go to the Mavs board because the game is about to start. When this game is done your all welcome to come.


----------



## BG7

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Its a shame that the 76ers fell apart in this game, oh well, still 6 possible games left in the series.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*



Max Payne said:


> I've given up all hope. I'm sorry, but that's it.


That's why it helps to be realistic going into a series like this. We came a long way this season from where we were, but the Sixers need a lot of work, and we'll be faced with a tough decision. Use the MLE on Korver, or add players who can help us become a better team?

Many are fond of Korver, but you have to answer questions with what's best for the team.


----------



## Petey

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

After such a slow start, hard to beleive they got up to over 100 points.

-Petey


----------



## Rayza

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

22 point thrashing !


Positives - O'Brien didnt get stoned

Negative - O'Brien still our coach


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Willie Green needs to play the next game, he knows how to score.. we need more scoring. To think this was going to be AI vs the Pistons, and we'd win was riddiculous. He needs help, and more people need to step up and score for us to make this competitive. I still have it going six, and I'll still cheer my heart out for every game.

Sixers lost this one 106-85, we scored about 53 points in the last three quarters, Pistons scored 90.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

*Hey Guests!

Register here... for your absolutely free BBB.net account to join in and to talk about your beloved Sixers with other diehard fans!!!*


----------



## MVPlaya

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

I still have hope and faith.

Marc Jackson just doesn't belong in the NBA no more. Every single piston player is athletic. I'm OK with having rodgers out there for a bit but I just think that Marc Jackson needs to get cut. He is way too slow. He likes a freakin snail in the NBA.

Come on we need to pull it together for game 2!!!


----------



## Guest

you should delete one http://www. or the link won't work


----------



## Rayza

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Does anyone else think O'Brien will make any changes for game 2 ?


----------



## Iversonfor3

*Ugly Loss today*

I actually thought the sixers were gonna win they started off great heres some things i saw today the lack of rebounding and to many second chance points for the pistons cmon guys crash the boards Webber stepped up today i believe he had 27 points It was all Iverson and Webber today more people need to step up and Dalembert just lets Rasheed pop 3's/jumpers in his face he gives him to much room hopefully it will get better


----------



## Sliccat

Sam Dalembert just lost this game for the sixers. Yes, he was great on the boards, but most came in the 1st. He was way too tentative, and never guarded anybody. Of course, when he does, he gets in foul trouble. I used to wonder why Obie sat him, but really, he's just not that good(although he's WAY better than Jackson).

Good game from webber, he seems to be better outside of Philly.

One thing I noticed is that Philly lost all of it's energy. this was due to three things:

1. Detroit tightened up on offense hugely.

2. Obie left his starters out way to long(the bench is garbage though, so I don't blame him).

3. Our big men are garbage on defense(and they aren't that great on offense either). Yes, Sam can block shots, but that masks the fact that he can't actually play DEFENSE. At least webber has an excuse. Anybody sam guards walks all over him because he never commits to anything. Whenever he's on a jump shooter, he just starts to box out, and doesn't even put a hand out. 




> Many are fond of Korver, but you have to answer questions with what's best for the team.


Nope. Korver needs to stay, but I would try and see if they could get him the LLE. But overall, he's huge for this team. He defends above average, and he completly takes a player out of the game defensively in the half court. Your mismatch with him and Prince was bull****. little to none of Prince points came on Korver. They came on the break or with him on the bench, neither of which he could have helped.

Again, the sixers big men are what lost them the game, and that one of them will get better over time. Another player that you get for Korver money is not going to be more effective than he is. What they should have done was to trade Green. 

If they sign green with the MLE and traded him, could they still sign Korver with it?


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*



sliccat said:


> Nope. Korver needs to stay, but I would try and see if they could get him the LLE. But overall, he's huge for this team. He defends above average, and he completly takes a player out of the game defensively in the half court. Your mismatch with him and Prince was bull****. little to none of Prince points came on Korver. They came on the break or with him on the bench, neither of which he could have helped.


Maybe we watched different games, Korver wasn't boxing out, he wasn't rotating out on his man. Korver is an average defender, I can't remember the last player he took out of their game. After a while he began to hustle, but by that time the momentum already switched to Detroit.



> If they sign green with the MLE and traded him, could they still sign Korver with it?


You can't sign and trade that way, if we used the MLE on Green we'd have a certain amount of time (I'm thinking 90 days) that you can't trade him. You can only use the MLE once.


----------



## HKF

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

LOL @ Korver taking someone out of their game. He didn't do a daggone thing this game.


----------



## Kekai

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*



HKF said:


> LOL @ Korver taking someone out of their game. He didn't do a daggone thing this game.


Korver is too one dimensional.


----------



## MVPlaya

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

Ya'll losin hope to quickly. 

Somethin can happen...somethin can happen. Reality might be reality...but you still gotta go down knowin you supportin your team!

Go Sixers!!!


----------



## Kunlun

*76ers Postgame Report*



> *76ers Head Coach Jim O'Brien*
> On the game
> “I was trying to figure out who the best player for the Pistons was, and it was a five-way tie. They are long, talented, and well coached. We have to sustain an effort in similar fashion that we had in the first quarter in order to beat these guys. I thought we let down a little bit in the second quarter, came out flat in the third quarter, and I think that was the name of the game. We have to defend at a higher level than we did in the second, third, and fourth quarter in order for us to be put in a position where we can win the second game. I do not think we played nearly the level of defense that we needed to put ourselves in a position to win after the first quarter. Certainly Chris (Webber) and Allen (Iverson) had very good offensive games, but you are going to have to put the whole package together to beat these guys, and we did not do that.”
> 
> On the play of Tayshaun Prince
> “That’s the challenge that you have. It’s hard to say that you are going to take Prince out of the equation. Well you’ve got Billups, Hamilton, and the two Wallaces. They have so many ways to attack you offensively.”
> 
> *Sixers Forward Andre Iguodala*
> On the game
> “We started off on the fast break, and that’s what we wanted to do. They (Detroit) stepped up their defense and it really slowed us down. They (Detroit) really killed us on the glass. Next time we get into the game we have to keep them off of the glass and limit their second chance points. We need to keep pushing the tempo. A lot of our fast break points come off of getting defensive rebounds. We have to limit them (Detroit) to one shot on offense, and just do what we do best. The biggest factor was their (Detroit’s) rebounding. I think that (Antonio) McDyess was key for them. He came in and was a huge lift for them. He kept getting open in the corner and he kept hitting the baseline jumper. It was target practice for him out there. He was getting open looks. The first couple he (Rasheed Wallace) got some open looks, but the last couple (shots) he made, there was a hand in his face. This is about what I expected (of playoff basketball). In he end it is all basketball to me. You just have to play as hard as you can and that is what it comes down to.”
> 
> *Pistons Head Coach Larry Brown*
> On the poor play in the first quarter
> “I thought they (Philadelphia) played great. Their defense was great and they caused us to turn the ball over. I think we were anxious. When you play against Allen (Iverson), if you’re not careful with the ball he (Iverson) is going to disrupt you. If you shoot quick or don’t change sides with the ball you allow him to get in to transition (where) it is difficult to guard him. During the first two timeouts, I told our team to slow down a little bit, and we seemed to do that.
> 
> On the turnaround in the second quarter
> “Carlos (Arroyo) and (Antonio) McDyess gave us a lift. The big thing is that they (Philadelphia) played the way that they wanted to in the first quarter, and we didn’t. After that I thought we played the way we needed to play. I really think it is a (battle) of who is able to play the way they want to.”
> 
> On Ben Wallace’s performance
> “The one thing is that you know you are going to be beat on the dribble penetration by him (Allen Iverson), and you have to have a second line of defense to step up. Any time you can get a guy who can come over and block or affect a shot it makes it easier for everybody. He (Ben Wallace) made some incredible plays. I think the only way to play against Philadelphia is for your big guys to be mobile.”
> 
> *Pistons Forward Rasheed Wallace*
> On Pistons chances for championship
> “We just have to go out there and play. There’s no pressure on us. I’m more than happy you guys picked Miami or San Antonio, we like playing on the backburner.”
> 
> On Tayshaun Prince
> “His confidence skyrocketed. There was no pressure on him, he could just go out and play his game—his defense, posting up, shooting the three. Tayshaun’s confidence is the real kicker here. Since I got here, he still had it then but now it’s out of the roof.”
> 
> On Chris Webber
> “It wasn’t planned that way, it just happened that way. We’re real good friends. I know his mom and dad, I know his brother, his everyone. Playing against him is like playing back in D.C. with the boys. With him and Juwan (Howard), they used to beat me up. I did like going against Chris because to me I think he’s one of the premier power forwards in the league.”
> 
> On the slow start
> “Turnovers. They jumped out of the gate early. AI’s going to be himself. We knew he was going to get his shots and points. Korver was hitting some threes, Iguodala was running the break and Dalembert was getting some follow-ups and some dunks. We were a little out of sync, but we had to go ahead and clamp it down. They jumped out of the gate big on us; that probably rattled both teams but we know what we can do.”
> *
> Pistons Guard Chauncey Billups*
> On the slow start in the first quarter
> “There wasn’t any concern, but we knew we were just a little bit too excited. We’ve been waiting on this day for a long, long time and we just came out a little too excited. When we get down early in games, by 15 or 17, we always say, ‘Listen, let’s try to cut it to seven or eight in a certain amount of time.’ We always know we’re going to keep fighting. We know we’re going to keep fighting and shots will start falling. We just settled down, relaxed a little bit and turned the game back to our favor.”
> 
> On Antonio McDyess
> “He was great. He made every shot, it seemed like he got every rebound and they couldn’t guard him. That’s the reason why we brought him here; we felt like we had three starters down low—three All-Stars. He’s showing people the reason why he came here.”
> *
> Pistons Forward Tayshaun Prince*
> On the slow start in the first quarter
> “We were rushing and obviously playing into their hands. [Allen] Iverson and [Andre] Iguodala got some steals and got a few layups and dunks, which pretty much built the lead up for them. Once we got patient, we were able to get ourselves back in the game.”
> 
> On playing 47 minutes in tonight’s game
> “It’s the first game of the series, so obviously you’re hyped up and ready to play. Fatigue wasn’t going to be a factor today. It won’t be 47 every night, but nights like tonight where it has to be, I’m willing to do it.”


76ers Postgame Report


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: 76ers Postgame Report*

I fell asleep at the begining of the fourth quarter watching it on GameCenter. I just woke up and damn, we got killed. That Detroit defense really contained us well. We need to find a way to score other than Iverson and Webber. I don't think our guys were hitting shots. 

We came out strong, but I think we lost that energy and momentum when Dalembert got into foul trouble. We need him on the floor to be successful against these guys. He had a HUGE game today and I think I can say that we're all proud of him. Once again, he needs to watch out for those goaltends.

And Webber finally had a great offensive game! We've been waiting for that, it's too bad his rebounds sucked, maybe one of the reasons why we got outrebounded so bad was Webber's 3 rebounds. 

Iverson was Iverson. He seemed to have played great, but once again his turnovers were too high, he had 7.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*



MVPlaya said:


> Ya'll losin hope to quickly.
> 
> Somethin can happen...somethin can happen. Reality might be reality...but you still gotta go down knowin you supportin your team!
> 
> Go Sixers!!!


I'm not losing hope, I think the Sixers are still going to push this to six games. I think a lot of people around these parts were underrating how good of a team the Pistons were, and overvaluing how important that blow-out win against them was. It's just a difficult matchup.

I'll always support the Sixers, just not blindly, because when you go in blind the fall seems *that* much greater.


----------



## Bruno

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 1 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 23, 2005 3:00 PM (EST) -*

the sixers played alot in the first quarter i thing it was one of the bests 1st quarter for sixers with dalembert making blocks and iverson and iggy playing good with iverson making very steals i thing the reason for the big advantage for sixers in that quarter was made by an excellent D ,then in the second till the end our D was down like almost games in the regular season .
second period some big 3s for prince and in the boards dalembert canot make things like the first and missed the defensive boards ,thats why they had some dunks in the board ,then we can still make worse till the end of the game .
i thing if we want to win a game in detriot we have to be iverson still playing more , he had some ugly TOs , keep good D and had some 3s things we didn´t have last game. and green i thing he can play too so all-bran lets give him some minuts.
so i believe in this team if sixers fans dont belive in their team who does?and lose one game for 21 pts doesnt mean all but mean something we know we aren´t the favorites but from what i saw we can bet them.


----------

